# Norbert plush!!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I'm going to do his black scales with marker, but yea. Here he is!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

A betta that you can literally cuddle! How awesome


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^ So far, I've done a plush of Hu, Mushu, and Norbert out of our crew. I've made at least 12 other bettas.

http://s1322.photobucket.com/user/Minions4Munchkins/library/Fish%20Plushies?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sweet !!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

aww he's cute, what type of paint did you use on his fins and on the Hu plush in your avatar?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Its called puffy paint.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I love these!!! They are something that I have never seen anywhere else. It would be great to be able to have a huggable copy of that special friend.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MoonShadow Betta Fish Rescue has been selected to participate in a special series of plushies called "Minions in Need". We select a rescue, and make a handmade fleece plush of an animal in their care. When this special plush sells, the purchase price (minus shipping) is donated to the rescue to help continue their work! If anyone would be interested in a plush of one of the MoonShadow rescues, please let me know! The price will be $30, plus $3 shipping.


----------



## AKManga (Apr 13, 2013)

TOTALLY in love with these!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

made a frog plush too


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Me want one so very much!!❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You are so talented!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you.

Indigo, did you ever figure out the shipping thing?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yeah i'll send you a pm about it.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oki dole


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh I am so looking forward to Binkys arrival! Hurry up stupid Post office!

Moonshadows rescue is terrific!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Go Mail Go!! Hurry, Hurry!!! lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here be Minions!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

wow those are awesome cute Dragons!!!❤.❤


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Indigo! I was a bit worried about how they'd turn out, since I had to re-draw the pattern for them, but they turned out alright. The white one's head is a little -too- round, but it was a learning experience, and my fiance is so in love with it, he stole it from me and said that I couldn't ever sell him!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

here's a better view of the faerie dragon


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

are those peeps i spy? and thats a really cute dragon/butterfly!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yup. I don't eat them, and they were for cupcakes that I never made LOL


----------

